# 14

## irina-v

14 .   - ..   14.30
   .63         ,     .
     9.00  13.00
:      ?
       ? 
          ?

  ..

----------


## stas

*irina-v*, 
  (  , ).
.
.      :Smilie: .

----------


## ASK

.  , . -.

----------


## irina-v

:-)

----------


## Andre

1.   .
2.    .

----------

14  ,   15 .           .    -        ,.

----------


## 777

**,     ?

----------

.

----------

,

----------

13 .

----------


## 777

> 13 .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

, .  . "  , ,    ,        (, )          ,     ,      ()        ".
,    :Smilie:    ,          12 .        ,   ,       .    .

----------


## Mouse Grey

-?    -  . -      .

----------


## .

-  ,     .

----------

> ,   ,       .    .


         ?

----------

14 ,    ,            ??

----------

> 14 ,    ,            ??


      -  ( )   ,  ,  .
      ,  -  .

----------

!  :Dezl:   ,     14 ! :Dezl:      .  ,    ,     1000 .  !!! :No-no:   :Drug:

----------


## YUM

""   .
   !   !        ...      ...       .    !
 ,          ,     ?    -     .
!!!(!)

----------


## steel

14             .         ,    .

----------

14    !

----------


## .

,   ,     ,      .

----------


## agur

,     ,      .       ?

    ()

      14- .
       ,  -                                                  ,  ,    .

 :yes:  


http://www.cco.ru/news45.html

----------


## OlgaK

**,      ,   ...          ...   .  :yes:

----------

> 14 .   - ..   14.30
>    .63         ,     .
>      9.00  13.00
> :      ?
>        ? 
>           ?
> 
>   ..


,     ,    .

----------

[QUOTE=agur;51148423]  ,     ,      .       ?

    ()

      14- .
       ,  -                                                  ,  ,    .

 :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


  ,      ()  .
 ,          ,    .

----------


## NightRayne

! !        !   14    !                 14 !   !

----------

> ,      ()  .
>  ,          ,    .

----------


## agur

:                                                          :
.,  ., 4/6,     , 2 ,  201
: (495) 263-65-35; 263-66-79  (128, 130)

----------


## KILLING.ALL.EMO

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   14                     =)             -  )))     JIukep777@rambler.ru <--------     2.06.07

----------

> :                                                          :
> .,  ., 4/6,     , 2 ,  201
> : (495) 263-65-35; 263-66-79  (128, 130)



    ,        .

----------


## OlgaK

**,   8  55,     ...

----------


## .

, . 14   .   ,                 !     ().     (,   .),        (  5000 ).   ,   ,    .       . 
 .

----------


## stas

-      !

----------

